# ATO: Lodge your BAS in Online services for business



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Lodge your BAS in Online services for business


Try Online services for business for your next quarterly BAS, due 28 July.




www.ato.gov.au





*Lodge your BAS in Online services for business*










*8 June 2021*

With quarterly BAS due 28 July and the Business Portal decomissioning soon, now is the time to lodge your BAS in Online services for business (OSB).

When you use our online services you'll get reminder messages as you complete your BAS, to help you get it right and avoid errors.

When completing your next BAS, remember:

Even if you have nothing to report, you still need to lodge your BAS as 'nil'.
Only complete the fields that apply to you. If you have nothing to report at certain labels, enter zero.
If you lodge electronically, there's no need to send us the paper form.
If you're entitled to a GST credit or fuel tax credit, you need to claim it within four years.The four years starts on the day after the due date of the earliest activity statement in which you could have claimed it.
How you lodge your BAS determines how you receive statements. So if you lodge through Online services for business, your next statement will be available there.

We know that many businesses are being heavily affected by the challenging economic conditions created by the outbreak of COVID-19. If you're experiencing difficulties with tax obligations, we can help. Contact us or head to our website for support information.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Watch:

Next steps:*

Read more about lodging your BAS online Lodgments in Online services for business
Support in difficult times
Emergency Support Infoline *1800 806 218*
*Find out about:*

How to lodge your BAS
BAS and GST tips
Nothing to report ('nil' BAS)
GST and FTC time limits - Unclaimed credits
Update your details


----------

